# New brake hoods for Cannondale 3.0



## popentx (Feb 9, 2007)

I have an old '87 or '88 Cannondale 3.0 road bike and I need to replace the brake hoods. The bike has the original Suntour Blaze components. I did a quick search on Nashbar and Performance but didn't find any replacement hoods for sale. Does anyone know where I can find these?


----------



## cyclust (Sep 8, 2004)

Your best bet may be to try to find a used set of brake levers, or possibly a whole brakeset, on ebay. Unless it's Campagnolo stuff, older parts don't bring much and you shouldn't have to pay much for a good clean set.


----------



## stwok (Mar 15, 2007)

Keep an eye on Ebay ......... several sellers’ specialize in vintage OEM parts


----------

